# Where to buy beetles online?



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, 
I am looking to buy beetles online and get them in post, I am looking for varied fancy beetles, exotics and unusuals, some vibrant colors, horns/antlers/jaws and so on...

Can anyone recommend me a good website that sells these?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd wait a while if I were you, with these postal strikes screwing everything up... I've lost 4 Eupatorus because of them. 

Basically if a beetle is huge, it costs a lot, so I'd start with Pachnoda/Smaragdesthes species, maybe Eudicella if you're looking for easy, colourful, (but unfortunately small) beetles.

There are usually some in classifieds, or occasionally on Ebay too.


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

I would recomend Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier - Miscellaneous Bugs

seems b be some on ther good luck :2thumb: (she is currently on holiday so u will have to wait a week or so) maybe the post will b sorted out by then


----------



## Peloquin (Jan 11, 2009)

Steve at Tarantulabarn is one of the best beetle guys I know.


----------



## Owen-Sylar (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi i am selling Sun beetle eggs on ebay if you are interested

2 Pachnoda Marginata - Scarab/Sun Beetle eggs - RARE on eBay (end time 08-Nov-09 18:25:20 GMT)

Thanks
Starting at 99p!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Just out of interest, but what species of beetle would you guys recommend that I could use as a feeder item, that is easy to culture? 

Pachnoda seem fairly ubiquitous and I see the SS have some, but I was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions. I feel kinda bad using pretty beetles, but I like to give my animals variation and some grubs now and again are useful.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

GRB said:


> Just out of interest, but what species of beetle would you guys recommend that I could use as a feeder item, that is easy to culture?


Pretty much all food-size species grubs are identical, but Pachnoda marginata is the most commonly available and the cheapest too. Similar beetles like Smaragdesthes, Eudicella and Potosia are too expensive to feed, and look great as adults too. :2thumb:

Going down the route of Rhinos and Stag Beetles would be a bad choice too, as edible-size grubs would be a good £5 upwards. Also they've got good, sharp mandibles, so they might cause injury.

With a small beetle market in the UK, it would likely be detrimental to it to use most species as food. I'd stick to Pachnoda to be honest, at least they're bred to be fed. : victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Sarracenia said:


> Pretty much all food-size species grubs are identical, but Pachnoda marginata is the most commonly available and the cheapest too. Similar beetles like Smaragdesthes, Eudicella and Potosia are too expensive to feed, and look great as adults too. :2thumb:
> 
> Going down the route of Rhinos and Stag Beetles would be a bad choice too, as edible-size grubs would be a good £5 upwards. Also they've got good, sharp mandibles, so they might cause injury.
> 
> With a small beetle market in the UK, it would likely be detrimental to it to use most species as food. I'd stick to Pachnoda to be honest, at least they're bred to be fed. : victory:


Cheers dude, this was what I was thinking. 

Have ordered some feeder _P.marginalis_ from TSS - I'll see how I get on with them in an improved substrate and see if I get any adults. I probably should have waited and got some breeding adults, but they cost rather a lot.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Try martin goss at mini-beasts.com


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Owen-Sylar said:


> Hi i am selling Sun beetle eggs on ebay if you are interested
> 
> 2 Pachnoda Marginata - Scarab/Sun Beetle eggs - RARE on eBay (end time 08-Nov-09 18:25:20 GMT)
> 
> ...


Eh.....rare? People sell their grubs as live food......



Virginia and spidershop also sell beatles.


----------

